# Thinking of making uber a full time thing.



## Jake34 (Nov 2, 2017)

Got a few questions for the drivers doing this full time. How much you making a week? And is it worth it making it a primary income.? I been driving part-time a year and make a average of $250 a week. My full
Time job hours are kindred in the way now with the holidays and been wanting to have freedom with just doing uber full-time.


----------



## 4mykids (Sep 19, 2017)

Keep your fulltime job. Uber not guaranteed money. At least got guaranteed money with fulltime job. Some weeks make a killing and then some weeks won't make much it fluctuates weekly esp with all new drivers that keep starting. Also depends on area you are in also.


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

Depend on your market. Try driving during the day and see how is it. Then make the switch when you feel comfortable.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Uber as a full-time gig went out the door in 2014. PLEASE don't do it. It also beats your car to a pulp. And most Uber riders are just...weird. Did I mention that it costs a lot of money in gas and accelerated maintenance?


----------



## Jake34 (Nov 2, 2017)

Thanks. Def leave it as a part-time.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

It seems that new drivers get all the pings to keep the carrot in front of the donkey so to speak, when you become a more seasoned driver you get less pings. Do it part time for the tax deductions and stories. Some markets you may get some small income. Smaller or mid sized markets not so much. In many cases you will break even or loose money.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Leaving your job to drive Uber Full time?

That is a worse decision than:

Facial Tattoo

Becoming a vegan and eating fake bacon for the rest of your life

Wearing Zubaz to the office

Taco Bell before midnight

Passing out bottles of water, snacks, candy to pax

....you get the idea.


----------



## Jcposeidon (Oct 3, 2017)

This is what i did to see how my market was for ft. I drove pt for 2 years and wanted a change and break from work. I had vaca days saved up so i took 2 weeks paid vaca and drove my planned days and times as if i were ft. After the 2 weeks i went back to work and put my 2 weeks notice in. I also signed up for other apps just to be safe like amazon flex and other delivery apps.


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

Uber is a great part time job for me, been doing it for over a year. In Denver I make between $200-$800 a week, depending on season (summers are busier) and how many days I work - obviously more if in town working a weekend and have more free time.

The bad: It's completely, 100%, unreliable for any future point of reference:

Uber/Lyft are constantly changing things you have no control over, one day you have 6 Destination Filters, next day 2, someday perhaps zero. Pay increases and decreases, you could be deactivated for any reason (usually a crazy passenger.) Cars become ineligible for a platform, and there is zero support if you're not near a hub. 
You have no idea how their algorithm assigns requests, this combined with the saturation of drivers means slow periods turn into dead periods. Then you start taking crummy rides and beat up your car more. Uber's corporate finances are a mess. More driving equals more risk for accidents, and one car accident puts you out of commission. 

Uber fits me for what it is, a flexible part time gig where I can milk the good periods and sit out the bad ones. But I wouldn't enter into a full time business with that many variables out of my control.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Jake34 said:


> Got a few questions for the drivers doing this full time. How much you making a week? And is it worth it making it a primary income.? I been driving part-time a year and make a average of $250 a week. My full
> Time job hours are kindred in the way now with the holidays and been wanting to have freedom with just doing uber full-time.


You may already be working the best hours of the week.

With surges the best hours of the week could be as much as 4 or even 6 times as much in earnings as the worst hours of the week.

What i guess i'm saying is the first $250 a week might take only 15 hours, and the next $250 could take 30 hours more, and the next $250 might take 40 hours more...

A Few hundred a week is fairly easy if you know when the best times are...

Full time money could be A LOT harder or even impossible, depending on the local conditions.

Also uber is paying some markets as little as 39% of what the used to pay those same markets.

So conditions could get worse over time, they may not stay the same.

Isn't there a theme park in Aurora?

The one across the lake from what used to be Sea World Ohio?


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

It is easy to fool yourself as to true cost of driving. Throw in high risk of driving *and *_strangers _ in your car...sometimes worth it, other times...not.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Some white girl will accuse you of sexual harassment because you didn't want to mess with her.

Bye bye only source of income.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> You may already be working the best hours of the week.
> 
> With surges the best hours of the week could be as much as 4 or even 6 times as much in earnings as the worst hours of the week.
> 
> ...


As usual great insight here, Mears Troll Number 4 . I like to use the phrase "diminishing returns".


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> Some white girl will accuse you of sexual harassment because you didn't want to mess with her.
> 
> Bye bye only source of income.


No girl will ever accuse me of something because I didn't want to mess with her.

She might accuse me of messing with her, but not of not messing with her.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> As usual great insight here, Mears Troll Number 4 . I like to use the phrase "diminishing returns".


I wasn't sure if the average uber driver would know what that term meant...


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I wasn't sure if the average uber driver would know what that term meant...


I would consider myself the average Uber driver. And you are correct. 
Right over my head.

But I'm good at nodding and saying something like "that's interesting. I hadn't thought of that"


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> I would consider myself the average Uber driver. And you are correct.
> Right over my head.
> 
> But I'm good at nodding and saying something like "that's interesting. I hadn't thought of that"


You're married, aren't you?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Noe's humor can be complex and subtle.


----------



## sthriftybroke (Aug 23, 2017)

I drive full time. I make about $350-500 a week before tips (which are super rare.) I’m going to start subbing during the day time again, because at least that’s a guarantee of at least $80 a day for very little effort.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Uber can be a rewarding profession, especially done full time. Choose your hours, work when YOU want to work. No boss. Sick or tired? Don't turn on the app. Doctor appointment? No problem!

The pay is excellent, with studies showing that in most cities in the country your pay, after costs, approximates minimum wage.

Another great thing is you don't need to worry about benefits like medical or retirement. Easy! There are none.

Uber can also give free 48 hour vacations. If a pax accuses you of anything you get deactivated for 48 hours. Take that time to work on a novel or garden.

What else...yes, the more time you go paying little or nothing into social security means you don't need to worry about it like the rest of us come retirement, because you'll receive almost nothing.

Regular jobs with their guaranteed wages, benefits, laws protecting you from frivolous firing, etc, who needs those?!


----------



## KUBriguy (Aug 26, 2017)

105398 said:


> Uber is a great part time job for me, been doing it for over a year. In Denver I make between $200-$800 a week, depending on season (summers are busier) and how many days I work - obviously more if in town working a weekend and have more free time.
> 
> The bad: It's completely, 100%, unreliable for any future point of reference:
> 
> ...


Perfectly said!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Rat said:


> You're married, aren't you?


I am.





sthriftybroke said:


> I drive full time. I make about $350-500 a week before tips (which are super rare.) I'm going to start subbing during the day time again, because at least that's a guarantee of at least $80 a day for very little effort.


Little effort?

Boy, if I had you in one of my classes...

You would probably be in the news



MadTownUberD said:


> Noe's humor can be complex and subtle.


I don't know what you mean


----------



## sthriftybroke (Aug 23, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I am.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Subbing really doesn't take much effort if you work in the middle/ high school. It's mostly worksheets or a video. I read animal farm for the first time, because the entire day was a video played over and over.

Elementary school definitely takes more work, but if you have a bad student (or 3) you are stuck with them alllllll day long. Which is why I stick to boring middle/high school.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

sthriftybroke said:


> I drive full time. I make about $350-500 a week before tips (which are super rare.) I'm going to start subbing during the day time again, because at least that's a guarantee of at least $80 a day for very little effort.


That's about the earning potential for me in Reno too.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

Unless you have a job you absolute cannot stand anymore, stick with it. If you are young, and in decent shape, why bother with uber/Lyft? I could not imagine me doing this when I was 30 and in shape. Now I am older and beat up, and at my age, I will not be hired again to do what I used to do. Doing this barely keeps my head above water, and I have to live a very austere life now. If it were not for some very regular cash riders I have, I would be homeless. As they say, "Don't give your your day job".


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I make 1000 to 1500 per week doing it 30 hours.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Kembolicous said:


> Unless you have a job you absolute cannot stand anymore, stick with it. If you are young, and in decent shape, why bother with uber/Lyft? I could not imagine me doing this when I was 30 and in shape. Now I am older and beat up, and at my age, I will not be hired again to do what I used to do. Doing this barely keeps my head above water, and I have to live a very austere life now. If it were not for some very regular cash riders I have, I would be homeless. As they say, "Don't give your your day job".


Do you know how to weld? Move to Milwaukee, we Wisconsinites are always hiring welders.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Kembolicous said:


> Unless you have a job you absolute cannot stand anymore, stick with it. If you are young, and in decent shape, why bother with uber/Lyft? I could not imagine me doing this when I was 30 and in shape. Now I am older and beat up, and at my age, I will not be hired again to do what I used to do. Doing this barely keeps my head above water, and I have to live a very austere life now. If it were not for some very regular cash riders I have, I would be homeless. As they say, "Don't give your your day job".


Be very careful unless you have the proper insurance to carry customers bro..

It makes you liable in the event disaster strikes..

People carry insurance to protect themselves from lawsuits... you might have nothing at all protecting you.

I don't know about ohio law but transporting customers without insurance isn't a laughing matter in any of the states I've checked.

I tell people they can't have uber in cash and it comes as a shocker when i explain 90% of drivers have no insurance for it.


----------



## blueberrycrunch (Oct 25, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> Some white girl will accuse you of sexual harassment because you didn't want to mess with her.
> 
> Bye bye only source of income.


Doubt anyone would want to mess with you


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

blueberrycrunch said:


> Doubt anyone would want to mess with you


OUCH!!!

Thats a hell of a butt on that snail...8>)


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> Some white girl will accuse you of sexual harassment because you didn't want to mess with her.
> 
> Bye bye only source of income.


What does white have to do with it?


----------



## blueberrycrunch (Oct 25, 2017)

Rakos said:


> OUCH!!!
> 
> Thats a hell of a butt on that snail...8>)


Why thank you.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

That's a great way to put yourself into a bad financial situation and stay there. At the VERY best, you're going to go all in on an unstable business model subject to fluctuations completely out of your control.

Stupid. Very stupid.


----------



## TallTravelDude (Apr 11, 2016)

In my market, after gas, I make $1500/week driving ~65 hours a week. I do it solely for the cash flow to pay bills while I job hunt. However, I fully realize that unless your monthly nut is small, there’s no way driving works as a full time income source, given the miles, gas, depreciation and eventual maintenance a car suffers.

I’m willing to sacrifice this in the short run and kick this can down the road so I can pay bills today. There’s no way this would work long term - if anything happened to my car, I’d be finished. Also, driving 8-13 hours a day is hard on my 49yo 6’6” frame. Pulled muscles, rotating flare ups or tendinitis, soarness.

Driving 7 days a week, I make sure to take a few hours in the middle of the day (except Sat and Sun where I go all day) to work out, job hunt and decompress. Frankly, I’ll be happy to put driving behind me.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Do you know how to weld? Move to Milwaukee, we Wisconsinites are always hiring welders.


Apprenticeship for something like that, or even signing up as a general laborer--that will pay minimum wage with some benefits. Apply for jobs at construction sites, work your way into framing or landscaping or something. These are legitimate professions. Uber isn't without some extenuating circumstances like the above mentioned physical ailments that make other jobs impossible.

If you're young you need to be working toward a career. If you have only jobs you'll never get ahead.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

No.

Just no.


----------



## Matt's your driver (Nov 24, 2016)

UBER is employment by default.
I gave up trying to find a new career.
I have a lot of experience. 
I have created start up companies.
I have made a lot of money, and have lost as much.
I am university educated.
I enjoy helping smart people get from point A to point B.
It's not perfect.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Matt's your driver said:


> UBER is employment by default.
> I gave up trying to find a new career.
> I have a lot of experience.
> I have created start up companies.
> ...


I can relate to you.


----------



## midrangecity (Nov 10, 2017)

I am spending 4 hrs a day in the morning job searching and 6 hrs a day after that driving. Gotta pay the bills. Not willing to do fast food jobs when my goals are higher. Been around $12-16 an hr after gas and depreciation / maintinence. That is higher than a lot of jobs.


----------



## GasHealthTimeCosts (Jul 24, 2017)

You are at the mercy of an application on a cell phone and they can kick you off anytime for whatever reasons.

No insurance, no benefits, not the best thing for your health or for any brain development and experience.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

GasHealthTimeCosts said:


> You are at the mercy of an application on a cell phone and they can kick you off anytime for whatever reasons.
> 
> No insurance, no benefits, not the best thing for your health or for any brain development and experience.


SO...are we having FUN yet....???

Rakos


----------

